# Are sand fleas in the surf in Jan???



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a rake and access to the east jetty area in destin.... 'just don't know whether i could find them this time of year......

TIA


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Good question, I'm interested as well. Seems that no one has been doing much surf fishing lately...


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I have seen a few of them while I was fishing last week here in Navarre, not to many of them tough.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

During a more "normal" winter, I'd say that you could find a few. But I don't really know with the uncommonly cold weather we've been having this winter. 

My largest pompano was a 20" resident caught in Feb. on a big sand flea that I raked on Henderson Beach in Destin. I have never found very many during the winter but there are a few out there in normal conditions.


----------

